# Laser Cut 120mm Fan Grills



## CyberDruid (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey guys. I have 21 Snowflakes and 21 All-Seeing Eyes. $10 each. PM.





































There are more coming...just can't say when.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 21, 2008)

Those would look really nice with an led fan.

You design the templates also?


----------



## Binge (Oct 21, 2008)

Going to have to contact you about those ASE.  So don't run out


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks. A friend designed them. I ponied up the Dinero to get them done. We're partners in crime.


----------



## KBD (Oct 21, 2008)

are these plexi and 120mm i assume, right?


----------



## EiSFX (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya looks like plexi and it says 120mm right in the title so i think there 120mm


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 21, 2008)

yerp


----------



## Exavier (Oct 21, 2008)

ooh hot! 
hmm...I like the ASE ones...what would shipping be to the UK?


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 21, 2008)

I am guessing a flat rate mailer is the way to go. I have to mail some stuff off to one of your old Penal Colonies today so I'll get a quote.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 21, 2008)

Just got back from the PO and anything under 4 pounds can go First Class. It would only be about $3 USD to ship a grill to the UK.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 21, 2008)

awesome stuff!


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 21, 2008)

they don't fit on my case anywhere


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 22, 2008)

You obvioulsy need a new case then


----------



## xu^ (Oct 22, 2008)

they look excellent ,if i was you id be making loads of em and sticking em on ebay ,i rekon ud make a killing tbh.


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 22, 2008)

I wonder...

I pretty much suck at selling stuff...I'm really good at buying stuff...well actually I probably overpay lol...


----------



## Exavier (Oct 22, 2008)

what would these fit? I'm considering an ACRYAN acrylic case, a lian-li PCX500B, a V2000 or the CM HAF932 for my next watercooling setup..opinions/ideas?


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 22, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> You obvioulsy need a new case then


----------



## tzitzibp (Oct 22, 2008)

xubidoo said:


> they look excellent ,if i was you id be making loads of em and sticking em on ebay ,i rekon ud make a killing tbh.



this is actually a great idea!

they look fantastic! great work


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 27, 2008)

I think so. The Illuminati Eye is one of my Favorites...

The Snowflakes might end up on the Christmas tree 

Here are all of them





































































































$10 each. This is the only time you are going to see these guys...one time deal.


----------



## lilkiduno (Oct 28, 2008)

nice work, where did you send them off to? or did you do them yourself. im just wondering because i want to design my own fan grills for my mod.


----------



## Exavier (Oct 28, 2008)

can we see any of these in shiny shiny alu or something? 
also need a way to fit them in a TJ07...hehe..


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 28, 2008)

Exavier said:


> can we see any of these in shiny shiny alu or something?
> also need a way to fit them in a TJ07...hehe..



No you won't see them in any other material. I spent close to a grand producing these. If they don't sell I'm screwed. Why would I risk even more?


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 28, 2008)

lilkiduno said:


> nice work, where did you send them off to? or did you do them yourself. im just wondering because i want to design my own fan grills for my mod.



The guy that drew these for me offers CAD service and will take any artwork and convert it into a grill. It's not cheap. Expect to spend upwards of $50 just in designing and then depending on the number you get made they could cost anywhere from $50 each. You need to get hundreds made at once to be able to even match the price I am asking.

But if you are keen on it send me the art and I will get you a quote.


----------



## Exavier (Oct 28, 2008)

how many of the ASE design do ya have left?


----------



## lilkiduno (Oct 28, 2008)

i'll have to work on it, i have been looking around for people that knew some good lazer cutting or what ever. but my theme is a stealth bomber type, with out all the special mods just a nice good paint job, custom fan grills, and a couple easy mods


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 30, 2008)

Exavier said:


> how many of the ASE design do ya have left?



About 20.


----------

